# Anyone desperate for any small American goodies?



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay, so I am currently in Seattle for the New Year and having witnessed the vast array of goodies in the 'stores' I wondered if anyone was really craving anything (relatively small please) like candy or special hot sauce etc; you know the stuff that you can only get over here.

Not going to spend hours searching for anything so probably just supermarket stuff, but if there is anything, give me a shout! :wave:

P.S. not detailing stuff as I don't think there is a store nearby-sorry.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks dude


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Concours CC said:


> Thanks dude


:doublesho

All I want to bring back is the price of fuel! :argie:


----------



## deanquartermain (Jun 28, 2008)

Peanut Butter M&Ms


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sienna-Bronze-Casket/12568642?findingMethod=rr


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

amiller said:


> :doublesho
> 
> All I want to bring back is the price of fuel! :argie:


:thumb:

Amen to that


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sienna-Bronze-Casket/12568642?findingMethod=rr


Put some nice wax in there and sell it for millions! :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

how much is fuel?


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

Box of lucky charms


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sienna-Bronze-Casket/12568642?findingMethod=rr


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sienna-Bronze-Casket/12568642?findingMethod=rr


your obviously not expecting to have a good year next year mate :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

baz8400 said:


> your obviously not expecting to have a good year next year mate :lol:


:lol: only in America could you buy that at the same time as food shopping lmao

this is classic

"Adjustable bed and mattress" WTF is that just "in-case" you get a sore back in 3 or 4yrs time 10 feet under. :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

100 litres of petrol at a bloody decent price please andy :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Infact I'll have.. a gallon of petrol, a bag of fertiliser, a bottle of bleach, and a mobile phone..


lets see him get on the bloody plane with that lot :lol:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

mainsy said:


> Box of lucky charms


I got two boxes for christmas


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nothing for me but what a guy for the gesture :thumb:


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

2 packs of these please dude if you can find them. Will return the fav when I go Florida in October...

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Archway-Soft-Sugar-Drop-Cookies-8.25-oz/10312558


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Jarw101 said:


> 2 packs of these please dude if you can find them. Will return the fav when I go Florida in October...
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Archway-Soft-Sugar-Drop-Cookies-8.25-oz/10312558


will keep an eye out! only walk mart or any supermarket? :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

all I want andy, is you to come home.

:argie:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

amiller said:


> will keep an eye out! only walk mart or any supermarket? :thumb:


If you have a Publix they sell them on there? Any big supermarket should sell them.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Enjoy your hols. Andy! 

Best wishes for the New Year! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Enjoy your hols. Andy!
> 
> Best wishes for the New Year! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan- shame I am on a completely different sleep pattern and not near any detailing shops/ at the same hotel long enough to get delivery! Otherwise, I could have picked up your latest Zymol collection.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

amiller said:


> Thanks Alan- shame I am on a completely different sleep pattern and not near any detailing shops/ at the same hotel long enough to get delivery!


Sleepless in Seattle! :lol: I'm surprised you didn't organise yourself better to take advantage of cheap detailing goodies! 



amiller said:


> Otherwise, I could have picked up your latest Zymol collection.


:lol: You've got a good memory!  It's finally on it's way but thanks anyway. :thumb:

Enjoy your stay! 

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

amiller said:


> Thanks Alan- shame I am on a completely different sleep pattern ..........


Andy,

Perhaps try and buy some Melatonin tablets from a good drug store such as Walgreens (LINK).

Alan W


----------

